# 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour



## stefanwitteborg (8. Juni 2010)

So Männers,

am o.g. Termin stechen wir wieder mit der MS Bodil/ Thyboron in See!
Es sind noch 2 Plätze frei! 

Also wer Intresse hat bitte einfach melden!

1. Noworkteam
2. stefanwitteborg
3. bender
4. Gerihecht
5. Livio
6. schwedenfahrer
7. Teye
8. steveweb
9. Kollege steveweb

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## gerihecht (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Männers
Ich will angeln!!!!!
Ist noch eine Ewigkeit bis September.Ich will los.
Habe nun 3 Woche durch gearbeitet ohne Pause .
Ich glaube ich werde mich mal kurzfristig belohnen.
Habe gute Nachrichten von der alten Bodil jetzt ja 
Lene From gelesen . Würde gerne mal angreifen. 
                                           Gruß an alle Gerd. #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Danke Stefan für dein an mich denken.

Ich bin dabei und das ist gut so.

Hurra Jungs wir sehen uns auf dem Schiff.

Würde mich freuen wenn die Hamburger Gang auch dabei sein kann.

Der Congerverachter


----------



## noworkteam (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Gerd,

Hattest ja nachgefragt was da letztes mal so rum schwomm...und als natürlich zur Motivation :q


----------



## Livio (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Sach mal Jan Du schämst Dich ja wohl überhaupt nicht uns so einen Steinbeisser zu präsentieren...

Fettes Petri nochmal zu Deinem Klasse Fisch :m

Wir sehen uns auf der Bodil im September, falls die Orga Unterstützung benötigt bitte einfach melden. Ich freue mich und fange jetzt schon mal an in meiner Glaskugel das Wetter zu beobachten


----------



## BSZocher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin!
Wünsch euch alles Gute.....
Wetter
Fisch 
usw usw usw

Ich komm hier einfach nicht raus zu dem Termin.... #q:c:c


----------



## gerihecht (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Jan 
Petri zu deinen Fängen.Schöner Steinbeisser.#6
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns bald wieder.
                                           Gruß Gerd


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Jaaaaannnnnn das ist ja unglaublich diese Fische zu sehen.

Wünsche dir nachträglich ein Petri.

Bis im September.

Noch ne Frage: war das die neue Bodil????

Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Ja war die neue Bodil!


----------



## Livio (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Habe gute Nachrichten von der alten Bodil jetzt ja
> Lene From gelesen . Würde gerne mal angreifen.
> Gruß an alle Gerd. #h


 
Hallo Gerd,
das würde ich auch gerne noch mal bevor wir im September auf der neuen Bodil sind.... ob wir da wohl was organisiert bekommen? Bis zum 12.07 verweile ich in Italien.

@ Cannibalcatfisch
Schöner Bericht, macht wie immer Lust auf mehr #6


----------



## BSZocher (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



Livio schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> das würde ich auch gerne noch mal bevor wir im September auf der neuen Bodil sind.... ob wir da wohl was organisiert bekommen?



Moin!
Wenn es terminlich passt, würde ich mich gern anschließen. #h


----------



## gerihecht (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wenn es terminlich passt, würde ich mich gern anschließen. #h


 Moin aus Hamburg
 Wir haben am 22+23 Juli auf der Bodil gebucht.
 Es wird eine Seeteufel und Seehecht Tour. Es scheinen noch freie Plätze zu sein. Die Dänische Angelzeitung soll mit dabei sein.
                                   Gruß Gerd.#h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Schade Gerd, da geht es für mich gerade in den Urlaub für 3 Wochen nach Schweden.

Son Shit, aber wir sehen uns ja im September an der Reling.

Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Freue mich auf die Tour...es wird ein oder 2 Überraschungen geben...|bigeyes


----------



## bender (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

lass mich raten... whirlpool an deck, oder hat Per ne neue tanznummer einstudiert?! ) freu mich auch schon sowas auf die tour mit euch!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

...was ist eigentlich mit unserem Peer....????

Hat der keine Lust mitzukommen???


----------



## bender (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

...unser Peer ist im September wohl mitten im Hausbau, werd trotzdem versuchen ihn anzuheuern...

...der Per von der Bodil hat nu aber echt mal zugelangt...
http://ms-bodil.dk/

880 KG Grönlandhai!!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Na das wäre doch auch mal was für uns und das in rosarote Sahne Shirts.#6#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

..ja habe ich schon gesehen was der da für nen Grönlandhai gefangen hat...würde mich mal interessieren wie lange so ein Drill dauert...echt ein krasser Fisch...


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ..ja habe ich schon gesehen was der da für nen Grönlandhai gefangen hat...würde mich mal interessieren* wie lange so ein Drill dauert..*.echt ein krasser Fisch...


 


Bei Könnern 45 Minuten. Wurde jedenfalls so angegeben.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Tach zusammen,

wer hat noch nicht wer will noch mal...???

Wir hätten noch 1 oder 2 Plätze frei...


----------



## gerihecht (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Stefan
 Schön ein Lebenszeichen von dir zu sehen .
Ist noch lange hin bis September aber wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf die Tour.
Wir werden morgen Richtung Thyboron starten .
Am 22 und 23 wollen wir ja Seeteufel und Seehechte jagen.
Hoffentlich steigen auch ein paar gute Dorsche und Lengs ein. Wetter scheint ja mitzuspielen.
Wünschen dir noch schnelle Genesung
                                    Gruß Gerd und Christian.


----------



## noworkteam (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Moin Stefan
> Schön ein Lebenszeichen von dir zu sehen .
> Ist noch lange hin bis September aber wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf die Tour.
> Wir werden morgen Richtung Thyboron starten .
> ...


 

Moin Ihr Nordlichter,
Viel Erfolg auf der Tour, wird mit Sicherheit der eine oder andere Brummer einsteigen. Ich werde bis zur Tour noch einige Wochen im winterlichen Mauritius die kleinen Fische hier ärgern,.. 

Gruß in das sommerliche Deutschland


Noworkteam


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Wünsche euch auch viel Erfolg.

Hoffentlich komme ich bald dazu Urlaub zu machen, man ist das eine Maloche.


----------



## gerihecht (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Männers.
So die kleinen Unstimmigkeiten mit der guten Bodil sind vergessen.
 Meinen ersten Seehecht gab es halt auf der Lene From naja und der Teufel (aus der Tiefe) kommt bestimmt noch irgendwann.
 Jetzt freue ich mich schon auf die Tour im September euch Jungs wieder zu sehen.
 Und dann noch schöne Lengs und am zweiten Tag dicke Dorsche.
 Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Wetter.
 Für nächstes Jahr hat die Lene From einige interessante Touren geplant.
                                                        Hoffentlich bis bald Gerd


----------



## gerihecht (7. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin aus Hamburg
Ich habe diese Tage die Homepage von der guten Bodil besucht und dabei gesehen das am 8 September noch ein Termin frei ist.
Was meint ihr zu einer 3Tagestour?
Wenn wir schon am Dampfer sind und die ganzen Kilometer bis nach Thyboron gefahren sind wäre es ja auch nicht schlecht.
Naja mal sehen was ihr so meint.
Ansonsten werden wir noch mal mit der Lene im Oktober  eine 21 Stunden  Tour machen.
 Ich will angeln!!!! :vik:
                             Hoffentlich bis bald Gerd.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo nach Hamburg,

also ich kann definitiv nicht! Meine Freundin hat am 09.09. Geburtstag und wenn ich da erst morgens nach Hause komme gibt es eine kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit;-))!

Schicke morgen die PN´s raus wegen dem Geld!

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## noworkteam (9. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

moin aus mauritius,

drei tage gehen bei mir auch nicht.....ansonsten wird es sicher prima.

gruss


----------



## Thomas090883 (9. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin zusammen,

sagt mal, was soll der Spaß den Kosten für die 2 Tage p.P.?
Und wieviele Plätze sind es denn jetzt tatsächlich noch?

Besten Dank und Gruß Thomas


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin moin,

also kosten tut der Spaß bei 10 Mann 330 Euro!
Reiner Selbstkostenpreis!

Wieviel Plätze brauchst du denn!

9 sind fix und einer reserviert!

Für 12 ist das Schiff ausgelegt!

Sonst sind wir immer mit 10 Mann gefahren, damit auch jeder genug Platz zum Fischen hat!

@oworkteam: was meinst du, ist die neue Bodil größer als die Alte? Du bist im Mai ja schon unterwegs gewesen!

Sag mal was!


----------



## Thomas090883 (9. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Oh ha...das hab ich in etwa erwartet..ist ne Menge Holz für zwei Tage.
Ich glaub ich lass das lieber.
Ist bestimmt schön aber als gänzlich "Hochseeunerfahrener"... nee nee...
Denn fahr ich wohl mal lieber so einen Tag raus.
Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrung mit der MS Bonito?
Fährt die derzeit auch Tagestouren zum Gelben Riff?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

...da zahlst du für ne Tagestour schon 110 Euro bei 12 Stunden...
...und wenn du Pech hast sind die Fänge miserable...
...Preis/Leistung stimmt schon bei ner 2 Tagestour...


----------



## gerihecht (9. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Männer
Ich glaube wir sollen bei 10 Mann bleiben ist wirklich entspannter.
                                    Gruß Gerd #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (10. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo Fischers,

Der Urlaub musste leider von mir in Schweden beendet werden,wegen dem guten Wetter dort oben.|uhoh::r

Freue mich schon euch wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Livio (13. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Hallo Fischers,
> 
> Der Urlaub musste leider von mir in Schweden beendet werden,wegen dem guten Wetter dort oben.|uhoh::r
> 
> Freue mich schon euch wieder zu sehen.


 

Moin Claus,

schön das Du wieder da bist, freue mich auch schon riesig auf unsere Tour. Gehe jeden Abend vor`m zu Bett gehen in den Keller und streichel liebevoll meine Ausrüstung...

Was macht Dein Boot, alles Startklar?


----------



## Teye (17. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Tach zusammen,

die Vorfreude steigt, nur noch wenige Wochen bis die Schmach des Ärmelkanals ausgeglichen wird. In Brighton haben wir darüber gesprochen, zur Vermeidung von Rennen auf der Autobahn und überhektischer Anreisen, die Angelplätze auf dem Schiff rotieren zu lassen oder (zweimal) täglich neu auszulosen und nicht nach dem Prinzip wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst zu vergeben. Wie ist denn Eure Meinung?

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## bender (17. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Männers!

Bin auch schon sowas von heiß auf die Tour 

@ Mathias: Begriffe wie "Hektik" und "Rennen" kenne ich beim Angeln nicht! Genau aus diesem Grund liebe ich mein Hobby...!

Denke eher mal das "rotieren" und "auslosen" zu "Hektik" führen...!

Unsere gemeinsamen Ausfahrten waren immer super entspannt und lustig!

Bei der geilen Truppe auch kein Wunder 

Also geh ich mal davon aus, das wir da so wie bisher auch gut meistern...

Sonst sind wir irgendwann noch dabei, Hakenanzahl, Vorfachlänge und Rutenklasse zu qualififizieren...

Schlimmer noch, Jägermeister wird mit Dopingverdacht auf die rote Liste gesetzt... 

Jungs, ich freu mich schon narrisch auf Euch


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Auf dem Schiff kann man überall dicke Fische fangen!
Mir ist es egal wo ich stehe!
Mal hier mal da...ich werde mit jedem einen dicken Fisch drillen...


----------



## bender (17. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Stefan!

Freu mich schon ganz besonders drauf, mit Dir zusammen zu drillen!

Haben wir uns beide dieses Jahr ganz besonder verdient...

Ein ganz geheimes Spezialvorfach für die ganz dicken Lengs habe ich auch schon für Dich getüddelt...


----------



## Livio (17. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Mahlzeit Mädels,

denke das es bei unserer Tour auf der Bodil nicht kriegsentscheident ist wo man steht. Wie Stefan schon sagte, Fisch wird überall gefangen... außer ich vergesse mal wieder beim Wechsel der Montage den Wirbel zu schließen ...

Bringe dann auch meine tiefgefrorenen Schlei Heringe für uns mit, dürften so an die 50-60 Stück sein


----------



## gerihecht (17. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Männers
 Jungs es ist der Wahnsinn bald geht es los.
  Bleibt es bei 10 Männer?
 @Mathias wo möchtest du gerne stehen ?
Bei 10 Mann die alle in der Abdrift Angeln  ist es eigentlich egal wo Mann auf dem Dampfer steht.Viel wichtiger ist es uns auf einheitliche Gewichte bei den Bleien zu einigen.

Bei 13 Mann wird es schon hektischer wenn nur 12 Plätze vorhanden sind kann aber auch lustig  sein  denke so an die Reise nach Jerusalem .Nach jedem Fisch einmal wechseln.
 Nein Spaß bei Seite wir haben immer ganz entspannt unsere dicken Fische gefangen.
Jungs wollen wir am Abend auf See nicht einmal Grillen?
Der gute Per hat bestimmt nichts dagegen. Bitte geht alle in die Kirche wegen wenig Wind  und gutes Wetter.#h


----------



## Teye (17. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Alles klar, ich halte dann mal meine Klappe und freue mich weiter...Stellt mich einfach irgendwo hin, wo gut angefüttert ist.

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Livio (17. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Jungs wollen wir am Abend auf See nicht einmal Grillen?


 
Gute Idee, kann man denn sowas?

Falls ja, ich kann uns Bratwürste+Senf mitbringen


----------



## gerihecht (17. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Livio 
Auf der Lene From was ja einmal die alte Bodil war gibt es einen Grill und die Jungs grillen auch 
Wir sollten mal bei Per fragen ob er einverstanden ist glaube er hat nichts dagegen wenn wir ihn einladen.
Ja und eine Flasche Zielwasser für die Wracks nehme ich ihm auch noch mit.
Freue mich schon auf euch Gruß Gerd.:vik:


----------



## BSZocher (22. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin aus DK!
Bin noch ein Wenig hier im Urlaub an der Ostkueste.
Makrelen ærgern mit der leichten Spinnrute :q

Die Tage bin ich von Hanstholm rausgefahren.....Tagestour um die Finger ruhig zu bekommen.
Wenn ihr rausfahrt tut euch den Gefallen und legt eine Seelachsrunde ein. Die schwarzen Gesellen stehen kurz ueber Grund und eine 321Penn Rolle ist da schon fast zu schwach.
Knaller auf dem Boot war ein 22,5KG Dorsch auf Pilker und denn Beifænger hat sich ein 90er Seelachs geschnappt :g
Ich hab mich derweil mit nem Seelachs von 1,12cm beschæftigt als auch bei mir auf den Beifænger noch ein weiterer Køhler von 92cm eingestiegen ist oder andersrum egal :vik:
Danach war eine længere Zigarettenpause nøtig :q

Aus "Spass" hab ich dann einen "Seewolfklopfer"-Pilker (extra fuer unsere ausgefallene Tour besorgt) ans Band gehængt. Soll ja auch mal nass werden.
Kaum unten 1 - 2 - 3 und schon hing ein Leng am Seewolfklopfer 
Keinen Meter lang aber mehr als 90cm |rolleyes

So nun geh ich Tueddeln fuer Morgen.....denn da bin ich noch Mal auf dem "Gule Rev" #h


----------



## gerihecht (22. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

#:#:Moin aus Hamburg
Ein dickes Petri zu deinen Fängen
Hat bestimmt richtig Spaß gemacht.
Mensch Arne du sollst nicht so wildern was wir wollen ja auch noch was fangen.
Schade das du nicht mit auf dem Boot bist.
                                    Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Mensch Arne, das konntest du aber wieder eine durchziehen
(Zigarette)  bei so einem tollen Fisch. Glückwunsch Alter Fischer.
Rufe dich in den nächsten Tagen mal an.

Ich finde auch wir sollten bei 10 Angler bleiben, haben dann alle wieder gut Platz und ich möchte an der Reling stehen dürfen.:q

Grillen an Bord wäre ne jute Idee, Gerd Respekt, alter Junge.

Freue mich schon riesig auf Euch alle.:k:k

Wieviel Fischers sind wir denn bie Jezt??


----------



## Teye (23. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Tach zusammen,

ich benötige mal etwas Ausrüstungs-Input. Reicht die erfolgreiche "Standard-Ärmelkanal-Ausrüstung" oder benötigt man für Leng und Co. irgend etwas besonders? Und was für Bleigewichte sind angesagt? Reißt man viel ab? Was hilft verlässlich gegen Seekrankheit? Fragen über Fragen.

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## bender (23. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Mathias!

Als Grundausrüstung kann ich Dir folgende Kombination empfehlen:

Pilken: 
- 30 lbs Rute bis max 2,40 M Länge
- mittlere STABILE Multirolle mit mind. 300 Metern Geflochtene ca. 20 mm 

Naturköderangeln: 
- 30/50 lbs Rute max 2,40 M Länge
- große Multirolle mit mind. 400 Metern Geflochtene ca. 25 mm

Tackle Pilken: 
- Pilker von 200 - 500 Gramm, Gummimaak, große Twister und Große Gummifische am Bleikopf (ca. 23-35 cm und 200/350 Gramm Bleikopf).

- Vorfächer mit 1 bis *max.* 2 Beifängern alles andere gibt nur Tüddel und Fischverlust...

Tackle Naturköder: 

- Starke Vorfächer ca. 1.00-1.20 mm, Leuchtschlauch, Knichlicht,    Octopuss, Flashlight drauf.

So einfach wie möglich, aber einbisschen Lametta und Stimmungsbeleuchtung könne Wunder wirken.

Möglichst nur 1 Arm oder Nachläufer, so verringert sich die Gefahr, das ein gehakter Fisch, mit dem anderen freien Haken, im Wrack hängen bleibt.

- Blei von 500, 750 und 1000 Gramm.
Wichtig ist, das wir uns dann von den Bleigewichten her abstimmen, sonst gibt es unnötig getüddel, wenn z.b. einer mit 500 und der andere mit 1000 Gramm fischt...

Köderfische (Heringe) könne vor Abfahrt im Angelladen vom Skipper gekauft werden! Kannst aber auch was von daheim mitbringen, sofern Du an frische Heringe, Hornhechte, Köhler oder Kalamare kommst.

Die nötige Anzahl der Pilk und Naturködervorfächer richtet sich nach Glück, Angeltechnik und Gefrässigkeit des Wracks...

So als Hausnummer kannst du mit *mind. *10 Pilkvorfächern und *mind. *15 Naturködervorfächern rechnen.

Dann noch so ca. 10-15 Pilker sowie 10-15 dicke Bleie.

Ach ja, ne Ersatzrute und Rolle kann auch nicht schaden, das Fischen geht da gut aufs Material. Besonders wenn schöne, dicke Fische dranhängen 

Hoffe ich konnte Dir damit einbisschen helfen!

Freu mich schon auf die gemeinsame Tour!


----------



## Livio (24. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



Teye schrieb:


> Was hilft verlässlich gegen Seekrankheit?
> 
> Mathias


 

Moin Mathias,

mir haben bisher immer Vomex Tabletten geholfen, alle 4 Stunden eine genommen und gut war. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht einmal richtig schlechtes Wetter gehabt wie manch anderer von uns...


----------



## BSZocher (24. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin!
Ddanke fuer die Blumen.....

Gestern noch Mal raus gefahren. Jahresabschlussangeln sozusagen.
Am Anfang hat der Sskipper Dorsche gesucht und nur kleine Exemplare gefunden. Dann ging es den schwarzen Gesellen an den "Kragen"....das grosse Problem war nur durch die Makrelen durchzukommen. 500g Pilker ohne Drilling hat sich bei ca 50m Wassertiefe auf die Makrelen draufgelegt |bigeyes
Doch wenn man durch war......ich bin froh gewesen keinen Drilling am Pilker gehab zu haben.
Die anderen haben nach dem ersten "Dreier" mit je drei 90cm Seelachsen schnell die Ddrillinge abgemacht.
Am Ende hatte ich allein 16 Seelachse zwischen 89cm und 108cm. Vier Mal im Ddoppelpack...... :vik:

Bbis die Tage #h


----------



## bender (24. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Arne!

Hey, das hört sich nach verdammt viel Spaß an!
Glückwunsch mein Bester #6
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Du uns damit noch fickriger machst, als wir eh schon sind...:k

Ich will auch!!!

Noch so elendlich lange hin bis zum 06.09...

Oh haua, ha, so ne Kracher im Doppelpack, da haben die Dänen sicherlich mehrfach Deinen einzigartigen Kampfschrei genießen dürfen...


----------



## bender (24. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

@ Mathias

Gegen den Würfelhusten sind wie schon von Thomas erwähnt, die Vomex Tabletten sehr gut. Steigerung davon sind die Vomex Zäpfchen, Besuch von der Grinsekatze und nem Kanichen mit Uhr in der Weste sind dabei zwar nicht ausgeschloßen, aber immerhin besser als das anstrengende Gewürge...
Am besten finde ich allerdings Scopoderm, das ist n kleines Pflaster, das Du Dir hinter Ohr klebst. Wirkt 1A und gibt auch keine Nebenwirkungen wie Müdigkeit und co. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, Du musst zum Doc und Dir n Privatrezept ausstellen lassen... Kosten bei ca. 30 EUR für 5 Pflaster...

Für alle Fälle werde ich aber auch diesmal wieder ne Flasche Jägermeister in der Bordapotheke dabei haben... Wirkt Wunder... 

Hoffe das wir tolle Wetter haben werden, so das wir gar nicht an Seekrankheit denken müssen...


----------



## Teye (24. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Danke für die Tipps, damit komme ich weiter.

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Livio (24. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Am Ende hatte ich allein 16 Seelachse zwischen 89cm und 108cm. Vier Mal im Doppelpack......


 
Moin Arne,

auch ein fettes Petri von mir, ich mag gar nicht lesen was da abgeht bei Dir ... 

Bin schon wie ein Irrer am Montagen basteln, knüpfen, verschönern und mit Weihnachtbeleuchtung ausstatten 

Jungs, ich will Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiischen

P.S. Habe je 10x Gewichte in 650 gr. + 850 gr. dabei


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Wir sind 10 Angler!
Also sind wir voll!


----------



## gerihecht (25. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin aus Hamburg:vik:
Ja 10 volle Angler ist super, oder?:#2::#2::#2::#2::#2::#2::#2::#2::#2::#2:
Nein Spaß bei Seite ist schon entspannter so.
Arne hat mich ganz aus meinem Gleichgewicht gebracht mit seinen Berichten.
Ich wil Angelnnnnnnnn.
                                        Gruß Gerd.


----------



## gerihecht (25. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo Männers 
So sehen zufriedene Angler aus.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Ich hab mal eine frage an euch. ich suche eine multirolle für´s weisse und gelbe griff. Was haltet ihr von der Avet Sx 5.3 ??? bin für andere Rollen vorschläge offen aber bitte nur linkshandsmodelle.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Livio (25. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo Gerd,

welch ein idyllisches Bild mit dem Grill, das macht doch Lust auf mehr. Kurze Frage: Soll ich uns Bratwürste mitbringen? Ist die Stadionwurst vom SVW, aber das soll uns ja nicht stören denke ich 
Hauptsache sie schmeckt und das tut sie. Ansonsten kann jeder noch was aus "seinem" Stadion mitbringen, Stefan und ich bringen Veltins mit :q

@Carpfreak
Habe eine Okuma Solterra SLR-15CS (als Rechtshandmodell), hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen, sehr gute Schiebebremse, OHNE Schnurrführung was für mich wichtig ist. Meine Zweit-Multi ist eine Penn Special Senator 113H, ich glaube Gerihecht fischt die auch, Penn halt ...


----------



## Livio (25. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

sorry, Gerd nutzt glaube ich die Penn 114 ...


----------



## zanderman111 (26. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moinsens Menners,
ich wünsche euch viel Spass und dicke Dingers. Ich bin erst Ende September wieder dran mit der Bodil rauszukommen. Ich habe mal eben ein wenig auf der homepage von Per geluschert und ein neues Fotoalbum entdeckt. Ich glaube wenn es einen Preis für den angelverrücktesten Skipper geben würde, dann hätte er ihn sicher..

Gruß Kay


----------



## gerihecht (26. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo carpfreak 1990
Die Avet Rollen sind wirklich Top Rollen.Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.Habe mir auch eine aus USA gekauft sind da etwas günstiger.
Es gibt von fast allen Modellen auch Linkshand Rollen.
                                       Gruß Gerd.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo danke für die antworten, ich weiss was ich mir zu weihnachten wünsche. Ne schöne Avet multi, aber ich würd gerne noch vorher eine multi holen. Finde die Okuma multis gut könnt ihr mir eine entfehlen?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Jungs hoffentlich wird das Wetter bis dahin wieder besser.


Ich will mit Euch Fischen.


Grüssle CD


----------



## Livio (27. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Freue mich auf die Tour...es wird ein oder 2 Überraschungen geben...|bigeyes


 
... ich grübele bis zum heutigen Tage was das wohl für eine Überraschung sein könnte ... 

- Wir fahren zur Bohrinsel
- Angeln auf Hai
- Tuckern bis Hitra

Hat sonst jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Thomas, wir Angeln in Baströckchen und Stefan hält die Sonnenspiegel.#t

Wird ne super Fahrt, wenn es denn klappt.

Gehe ab morgen wieder in die Kirche.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Jungs bei Windfinder sieht das Wetter und Wellen jut aus.

Mein Stossgebet eilt zum Himmel.|rolleyes


----------



## Hippi (31. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Ist noch büschen früh, aber gut sieht dat wirklich aus...schon lange nicht mehr so flach gewesen das Wasser...

Na schaun mer mal...^^#h


----------



## Teye (31. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Tach Jungs,

wie ist eigentlich die Versorgungslage auf dem Schiff? 
Gibt es Essen und Trinken oder alles Selbstversorgung?

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Livio (31. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



Teye schrieb:


> Gibt es Essen und Trinken oder alles Selbstversorgung?


 
Moin Mathias,

Kaffee gibts vom Skipper, Getränke + Essen ansonsten per Selbstverpflegung. Wie ich schon mal schrieb, wenn wir Grillen möchten bringe ich uns gerne Bratwürste + Senf mit.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (31. August 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Thomas, ich bin beim Grillen dabei, vielleicht auch frischer Fisch
über der Kohle.

Mhhhhh lecker

Macht mal ne aussage


----------



## Hippi (1. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Na ihr müsst ja Zeit haben...Dachte ihr wollt zum fischen hoch...|bla:#h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (1. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Natürlich nach dem Angeln,ist ja keine Tagesfahrt.


----------



## Strunz (2. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Wir haben grad das OK aus Dänemark bekommen. Morgen früh gehts los
Wir sehen uns dann am Sonntag am Schiff! 
#hStrunz


----------



## zanderman111 (2. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Dann mal viel Spass und dicke Fische. Das Wetter scheint euch ja richtig wohl gesonnen....

Gruß Kay


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Jooooo viele DICKE FISCHE und gebt dann mal ein Bericht beim nächtlichen Entern.

Viel Spass    CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

...bin mir noch nicht sicher ob wir auch so viel Glück haben wie Hippi Strunz und Co.! Das drückt etwas sehr unangenehmes von Nordengland aus rein...wenn es auch nur ein wenig schneller kommt war es das mit der Tour...
Also drückt alle die Daumen, ich drücke auch ganz fest!


----------



## Livio (3. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

drüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüück ganz doll .... ;-)

geh jetzt nochmal in meine Glaskugel schauen... 

Ab Dienstag mittag wird es ungemütlich. Kann man eigentlich bis es dunkel wird am Montag angeln und dann ggf. über Nacht so langsam gen Heimat schippern? |rolleyes

Ich jedenfalls hab Entzug ....


----------



## bender (3. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Männers! 

Lieg grad mit meiner Hübschen im Strandkorb... Hier an der Ostsee weht nur n laues Lüftchen, hoffe das wird Mo + Di. ähnlich! Check hier auch schon mehrmals Windfinder und DWD, Montag sollte passen, bloß für Dienstag sieht's garstig aus... Vielleicht Mo Tiefenfischen und dann Di. unter Land..?! Mal sehen was der Skipper sagt... Unser lieber Gerd wird eh nicht dabei sein können, dem Lengschreck geht's leider nicht so gut...  Dafür konnte ich aber Peer rekrutieren... Hoffe wir sehen uns alle Sonntag Nacht...! LG von der Küste


----------



## Livio (3. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



bender schrieb:


> Lieg grad mit meiner Hübschen im Strandkorb...


 
Na toll, und ich sitze gerade im Büro mit meiner Buchhaltung (lauter knackige Mädels im scheintoten Alter ... )

Trotzdem viel Spaß noch 

Obwohl .... , ich weiß ja gar nicht wer da an Deiner Seite liegt |rolleyes



bender schrieb:


> Unser lieber Gerd wird eh nicht dabei sein können, dem Lengschreck geht's leider nicht so gut...


 
Dann bestell mal Gerd eine gute Besserung #h Vieleicht machen wir ja doch noch eine Tour im Herbst?

Die schönsten Lengs werden wir jedenfalls extra für Ihn in Großaufnahme Fotografieren


P.S. Soll ich die Bratwürste mitbringen?


----------



## Bootsmann HH (3. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Männers...
Es sollte eine Überraschung werden - aber der alte Schnagger ist dabei!!! Wetter geht ja so - bis Montag ist aber noch alles möglich... 
Wir sind echt heiß und der Urlaub ist eingereicht. Sollten wir am Dienstag nicht mehr soooo weit draßen sein können - hättet ihr etwas gegen Dorschpilken auf 30 - 40 m? Wir könnten dann ja Montag - gegen Abend - Richtung Küste tuckern und dann dort am Dienstag pilken...
Ich weiß auch nicht - freue mich nur Euch alle zu sehen und wäre auch mit "Küstenfahrt" einverstanden.
However- mal sehen, was der DWD so sacht...
So- handbreit

Peer


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Peer,

freue mich das du dabei bist!
Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter sich nicht weiter verschlechtert!

@gerd: Was machst du für Sachen, drück dir die Daumen das es bald wie so ist wie es sein sollte! Ruh dich mal aus, dass ist nämlich das wichtigste. Am Ende dankt es einem keiner!
Also Augen immer geradeaus!

Grüße


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (3. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Man Gerd Jung,wat is los mit Dir........wünsche Dir gute Besserung.

Peer schön das Du dich loseisen konntest und dabei bist.#h

Man wat freu ick mir nen Ast ab Euch Bande wieder zu sehen.

Shit auf das Wetter am Dienstag, da wird uns schon was einfallen.

Habe heute nochmal Pilker nach geladen und das soll umsonst sein, niemals.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (3. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Stefan,wann kommt denn die Durchsage: Es kann los gehen!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin Jungs...

Die letzten Stunden haben keine deutliche "Besserung" gebracht. (Wetter) Für den Montag sieht es draußen noch gut aus - aber Dienstag ist schei..! Muss jetzt in den Kindergarten (Gartensamstag) Bin um ca. 14:00 h wieder online- dann müssten wir uns gegen Nachmittag entscheiden- da ja noch Verpflegung etc. gekauft werden muss.
Wie gesagt / geschrieben - ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn wir Montag gegen abend Richtung Küste steuern und Dienstag etwas mehr unter Land pilken. Mal sehen, was da noch so kommt...
Grüße

Peer


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

...und ein Sturm kam auf...
...das Wetter verschlechtert sich immer weiter...für Fischer, welches ja bis jetzt immer unser Angelgebiet gewesen ist,auch am 2.ten Tag ist es ab Dienstag 00.00 nicht mehr angelbar...bei ner strammen 6 -7 und 2 -3 Meter Welle macht das keinen Spaß... 

..ich bin gespannt was die gute Frau vom Skipper zu sagen hat...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hast du schon nähere Info??????

Wetter sieht wirklich nicht gut für Dienstag aus.

Sone Sch.....  oh man ich geh jezt trotzdem was einkaufen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

So hier die Info aus Dänemark!
Es ist jammerschade aber nicht zu ändern!

Hallo 
Nein wir fahren nicht, das ist zu windig
MfG Bodil
Emma-Line

-ohne Worte-

R.I.P.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Schade Jungs.:c

Gibt es dies Jahr noch eine Fahrt von uns allen?????


----------



## Livio (4. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

och nö, nich schon wieder, ich könnte echt heulen.

Ich hab mich so auf die Leute und die Tour gefreut, wahrscheilich geht nicht mal eine 24 h Tour am Montag , oder?

Ach Mensch, ich hoffe doch das wir eine neue Tour auf die Beine bringen !


----------



## Teye (4. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Schitte. Jetzt sitze ich hier auf acht Paketen Knäckebrot.

Meine Hochseekarriere endet bevor sie losgeht.

Gruß und Kopf hoch an alle.


Mathias


----------



## gerihecht (4. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo Männers#6
Kopf hoch wir finden dieses Jahr bestimmt noch einen freien Termin.
Habe gerade gesehen das am 1und 2 Oktober noch einige freie Plätze auf der  Ms Lene sind 
 Es soll eine 2 Tages Wrack-Tour sein.
                                                 Gruß Gerd.


----------



## gerihecht (4. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo Jungs 
Ich glaube ich hab da was für euch.
Vieleicht für die nächst Tour?
Schöne Ruten..


----------



## ch3ck3r (5. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Tach auch!!!!!
:c:c:c
Für euch mit......


----------



## shorty 38 (5. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Sorry, tut mir echt leid für Euch. Vielleicht klappts beim nächsten Mal. Gruß 'Shorty


----------



## Hippi (6. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Auch wenn`s fies ist...wir hatten *TOP-WETTER mit richtich guten Leng und diggen Dorschen...*

Die Gross-Köhler fehlten. Ein paar hatten wir auch, aber keine Massenfänge.

Mehrere metrige Dorsche um die 10 kg, ebenso bei Leng.

Der grösste Leng 128 cm bei 12,5 kg gekehlt...#h
Grosser Steinbeisser war auch dabei und ein paar Pollack#h

Die Bodil macht heut nen Kurz-Trip, ab heut abend soll da nix mehr gehen...:c

Ich wünsch beim nächsten Mal mehr Glück...

Sorry für euch, aber fürs Wetter kannste nix dran machen


----------



## SteinbitIII (6. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Andi Du Wahnsinniger, Petri#6...schieb mal noch ein paar Bilder nach....

@Stefanwitteborg: mach Dir nix draus Stefan, zumindestens Du stellst Dich da wohl schon realistisch drauf ein, daß die Chance einer Absage sehr warscheinlich ist.... wir können da ja ein Lied von singen....beim näxten mal knallts umso mehr:m.....


----------



## gerihecht (6. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin aus Hamburg
Jungs ein dickes Petri zu euren Fängen #6
 Ja bei dem Wetter und bei den Fischen macht es auf der Bodil richtig Spaß.
                                                       Gruß Gerd.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Dickes Petri Hippi und Co. zu den tollen Fängen!

@all: schickt mir mal bitte Eure Bankverbindungen, damit ich das Geld zurücküberweisen kann...

@Christian: von Dir habe ich die ja schon;-))



Jan und ich wollen es am 20.09. + 21.09. noch mal versuchen, wenn das nichts wird dann die Lene From am 01.10. + 02.10.!

Da sind wohl auch noch Plätze frei!

Gruß


----------



## Livio (6. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Mahlzeit,

fettes Petri an die Wittinger Truppe auch von mir #h

Vieleicht sieht man sich beim nächsten mal.

@Stefan
BV ist unterwegs, die beiden o.g. Termine passen leider gar nicht, habe im Augenblick den 26./27.09 im Visier


----------



## zanderman111 (6. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



Livio schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> fettes Petri an die Wittinger Truppe auch von mir #h
> 
> ...




Dann man zu, dann treffen wir uns...

Gruß Kay


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Jo Jungs, bin auch mit an Bord (26/27.09) hoffentlich klappt das diesmal.

Ich will aufs Wasser.:c

Ein Dickes Petri noch an die Truppe vor uns#h


----------



## zanderman111 (7. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Mönsch CD,
watt freu ich mich Dich zu sehen|supergri. Oder es wird auch ne Story vom Winde verweht??..:cIch esse jeden Tag meinen Teller leer, damit es klappt.....


Gruß Kay


----------



## Strunz (7. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin
Hier mal noch ein paar Foto´s von der Tour. 
Hat echt spaß gemacht die Tour, auch wenn es am ersten Tag für mich nicht so recht laufen wollte ;+ Habe am 2. aber alles wieder aufgeholt
Man achte auf die Kleidung und das Wasser, T-Shirt, und kein Wind!
#hStrunz


----------



## Livio (7. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Dann man zu, dann treffen wir uns...
> 
> Gruß Kay


 

Habe gerade von Per die Info bekommen das der Kahn ausgebucht ist ...

20./21.09 geht nicht
01./02.10 geht nicht

was bleibt mir da eigentlich diese Jahr noch |kopfkrat


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Also ich habe gerade 2 Plätze reserviert für den 20.09. + 21.09.!

Hoffe der Wind passt diesmal!

Es sind noch Plätze frei!


----------



## freibadwirt (7. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo
wann gehts den an den 2 Tagestouren  in der früh los ?
Find im I Net nix .#q
Andreas


----------



## zanderman111 (7. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

So gegen 22:00 Uhr ist Einschiffen und um 02:00 geht es dann raus. Gegen 22:00 Uhr ist man 2 Tage später wieder im Hafen....

Gruß Kay


----------



## Livio (7. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



Livio schrieb:


> Habe gerade von Per die Info bekommen das der Kahn am 26./27.09 ausgebucht ist ...
> 
> 20./21.09 geht nicht
> 01./02.10 geht nicht


 

Wollte nur sagen das es bei mir nicht geht, auf dem Schiff ist noch Platz...

Werde mit Arne dann eben eine 21h Tour am 24.09 mit der Lene From machen. 

Am 26.11 wäre auch noch was frei, ist ebenfalls eine 21h Tour ...|kopfkrat


----------



## gerihecht (7. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo Jungs 
Wir haben mit Christian am 1und 2 Oktober auf der MS Lene gebucht.
Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Wetter.
@ Stefan und Jan euch ein dickes Petri und gutes Wetter ja und das gleiche an Klaus;Arne und Thomas. Gruß Gerd.


----------



## freibadwirt (8. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> So gegen 22:00 Uhr ist Einschiffen und um 02:00 geht es dann raus. Gegen 22:00 Uhr ist man 2 Tage später wieder im Hafen....
> 
> Gruß Kay


 


Danke ..|wavey:
Andreas


----------



## noworkteam (8. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Danke ..|wavey:
> Andreas


 

Spielst Du etwas mit dem Gedanken ein Plätzchen zu ergattern ??


----------



## freibadwirt (8. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Spielst Du etwas mit dem Gedanken ein Plätzchen zu ergattern ??


 
Ja am besten 2 zwecks der fahrerei.|supergri


----------



## zanderman111 (17. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade 2 Plätze reserviert für den 20.09. + 21.09.!
> 
> Hoffe der Wind passt diesmal!
> 
> Es sind noch Plätze frei!




Moin moin,
laut windfinder habt ihr ja Ententeich|bigeyes:q:q:q.

Habt ihr euch aber auch verdient. Hoffentlich ändert es sich nicht noch....

Gruß Kay


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Der Wind, der Wind das himmlische Kind, hat der Tour mal wieder einen Riegel vorgeschoben...
Dieses Jahr soll ich wohl nicht auf die Bodil, wird schon seine Gründe haben...


----------



## ch3ck3r (20. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Tach auch!
Diese Woche starten Livio und meinereiner noch einen Anlauf....
Bis dato sieht es gut aus.....


----------



## zanderman111 (20. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moinsens,
wann seit ihr denn auf der Bodil?

Gruß Kay


----------



## Livio (20. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Mahlzeit,

wir sind auf der alten Bodil -jetzt LeneFrom - am 24.09.2010


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, aber die Wetterlage sagt nichts gutes!


----------



## gerihecht (20. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo Jungs#6
Ich hoffentlich habt ihr Glück und kommt raus .
Ist schon ein verücktes Wetter dieses Jahr.
Ja dann ein dickes Petri  für Arne und Thomas.
                                                   Gruß Gerd.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Die Lene From ist jetzt die M/S FIO!

20 Leute fahren da jetzt wohl mit!

Dies gilt ab sofort!

Mal gute 8 Meter länger das Schiff!

Gruß


----------



## Livio (20. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, aber die Wetterlage sagt nichts gutes!


 
Ich schaue immer bei Windfinder, forecast Ekofisk. Da sieht es wirklich nicht gut aus, Z.Zt. max 3,8 Wellenhöhe für Nachmittags (24.09)


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Na dann geht unsere Fahrt am WE wohl auch in die Hose|kopfkrat

Sche....

Geht denn dieses Jahr überhaupt noch was???

Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/fisker.htm

Die Seite ist auch sehr gut! Aber wie gesagt die M/S Fio ist ja auch ne Ecke größer als die alte Lene From!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Also fährt die Lene From jetzt unter dem namen MS Fio oder wie ?? Kann mich bitte wer aufklären!!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## zanderman111 (21. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Na dann geht unsere Fahrt am WE wohl auch in die Hose|kopfkrat
> 
> Sche....
> 
> ...


 

Moinsens CD,
bisher sieht es #6 für unsere Tour am Wochenende aus. Es kann sich natürlich noch ändern, aber bisher ist es ok für So+Mo...http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ekofisk

Gruß Kay


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Aus Lene From wird Lene From, nur der fahrbare Untersatz ändert sich!

http://www.windfinder.com/forecasts/superforecast_denmark_north_akt.htm

Diese Übersicht zeigt nur Dänemark Nord! Da gibt es 2 weitere Anzeigemöglichkeiten, Klitmöllerboje und Skagerrak!

Laut DMI wir des aber weniger, meiner Meinung nach ist DMI genauer und zuverlässiger! 
Laut Windfinder ist Freitag ja wieder Sturm!

Gruß


----------



## bender (21. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin die Herren!

Hab gestern eine E-mail von Ulrik, dem Skipper der Lene From/Fio bekommen.

Er hat sich für das neue Schiff entschieden, da der Komfort an Bord hierbei größer ist.

2 getrennte Töpfchen, Waschbecken und ne Dusche ist auch in Planung...

Mehrtagsfahrten sind für max 16 Personen ausgelegt und die Kojen sollen auch gut muckelig sein.

Der Kracher ist, das es nun sogar ne Doppelkoje gibt :l

Hehehehe!

Das Schiff wird weiterhin von Hvide Sande aus fahren!

Mal sehen wie der neue Kahn so im Wasser liegt, sieht mir von der Rumpfform her gut kappelig aus... :v

Kann mir auch noch recht schwer vorstellen, wie man mit 16 Mann an Deck, 8 Steuerbord, 8 Backbord, vernünftig im Tiefen (ab 100 M) fischen soll...

Aber nu, Ulrik macht das Spielchen ja nicht seit gestern:m

Mal sehen ob und was bei unserer Tour geht...

Zitat: "I now marked some wrecks with really big ones in.
Hope the f****** wind will stop soon!"

Gruß


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Aso ok. Danke für die info. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## noworkteam (22. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Schaut heute mal auf die Webseite der Bodil ...

Da gibt es interessante Neuigkeiten bzw. eine Stellungnahme zum Status der Lene From....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Ja das ist schon krass!
Hat der liebe Ulrik den Per wohl ganz schön ausgenutzt.

Um dann doch für eine andere Reederei zu fahren!

Krasse Sache was da in Dänemark abgeht! So nun liegen bestimmt 2 Schiffe in Hvide Sande, der Wettbewerb steigt!


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Schaut heute mal auf die Webseite der Bodil ...
> 
> *Da gibt es interessante Neuigkeiten bzw. eine Stellungnahme zum Status der Lene From....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## noworkteam (22. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> noworkteam schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schaut heute mal auf die Webseite der Bodil ...
> ...


----------



## zanderman111 (23. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

ich glaube nicht mehr daran das wir Sonntag und Montag noch raus kommen. Das Wetter wird wohl doch schlechter....:v
Dann hoffen wir mal auf ein Wunder und Windfinder zeigt richtig gute Werte ab morgen....


Gruß Kay


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (23. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Sind 3 mtr. Wellen gute Nachrichten???#d

Ich glaube dies Fahrt verschwindet in den Wellen,SHIT.#q#q


----------



## Costas (23. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Kopf hoch. Es kann sich bis am Woende noch vieles ändern. Das habe ich schon öfters erlebt.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (24. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Und wieder ist eine Fahrt dem Wetter zum Opfer gefallen.

Ich könnte Heulen.

Muss mal wieder einen Glaubenstempel besuchen und mit dem Herrn am Kreuz ein ernstes Wort Reden,vielleicht klappt es dann besser.

Man oh man son SHIT.|gr:


----------



## zanderman111 (24. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Jo, so ist es CD, aber vielleicht treffen wir uns ja doch noch mal. Ich lass meine Sachen gepackt (sind sie eigentlich immer). Kann aber auch noch ne lange lange Zeit bis zur nächsten Portion Seeluftschnuppern sein..#d:c:c. Ich werde mich jedenfalls Sonntag auf den Weg nach Laboe zur Blauort begeben und dort meinen Frust wegangeln.. Zwar nur ein schwacher Trost gegenüber der anderen Tour, aber immerhin ein Trost...|rolleyes

Gruß Kay#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

....wie sieht es denn bei Euch am 13.10 + 14.10. aus???...
...Leng und Köhlertour auf der Bodil...
...hat Per noch ins Programm genommen weil in letzter Zeit soviel ausgefallen ist...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin hier sind die ersten erfolge der MS Fio. 

http://www.codhunter.dk/11817/Galleri: September 2010

Also es geht so weiter als nicht wäre. Auf den Bildern sieht man das man auf dem Schiff mehr platz hat. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (25. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Stefan bin schon am Termine umschaufeln, ich hoffe ich kriege das hin.

Grüssle CD


----------



## ch3ck3r (25. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin hier sind die ersten erfolge der MS Fio.
> 
> http://www.codhunter.dk/11817/Galleri: September 2010
> 
> ...


 

Moin!
Tja und auf den Bilder sieht man auch, dass man dort seine Fische selber gaffen muss.
Kapitän und Bootsmann machen lieber Fotos, rauchen, saufen kaffee und raunzen einen an, wenn man eine Frage hat....und das machen sie auch bei ihren dänischen Gästen.
Die im Fahrpreis enthaltenen alkoholfreien Getränke waren nicht auffindbar auch nach mehrfachen Nachfragen.
Wasser aber gegen 1,50Euro erhältlich.
Vom Frühstück hat der Kapitän ertmal die Hälfte selbst aufgegessen so das nicht für alle Mitfahrer Brötchen/Brot vorhanden war. Nachfrage zwecklos.
Wann wie wo geangelt wurde konnte man an Hand des Motorengeräusches ausmachen.
Angabe über etwaige Versatzzeiten.....Fehlanzeige.
Man musste also nach dem Hupen erahnen ob es jetzt noch Mal an dieser Stelle oder nun zu einer neuen Stelle ging.
Wenn die dänischen Mitfahrer kopfschüttelnt von der Brücke kommen braucht man selbst nicht mehr nachzufragen wie die Fahrt denn nun weitergeht.
Was mich persönlich am Meisten gestört hat waren die ewigen vom Kapitän vorgetragenen Lobhudeleien auf sein Schiff und das Niedermachen aller anderen Schiffe. Die seien ja eh nur drecks Kähne....und im Übrigen nur seine Touren von Hirthals !!!!! die Besten wären.
Die Hälfte der Mitfahrer hatten auf der Fio direkt gebucht für eine Tour ab Hirthals. Haben 2 Tage vorher erfahren, das man nun von Hvid Sande aus losfährt.
Unsere Rückfahrt war auch eher Dieselschonend als auf pünktliches Ankommen im Hafen ausgelegt. Den einigen Mitfahrern angebotenen Filetierservice hat der Bootsmann dann lieber verschlafen.
Gefangen haben wir alle gut bis sehr gut. Daran liegt es nicht.
Wenn man aber feststellt, das man irgendwie nur geduldet ist auf dem Schiff, man dem Kapitän egal ist und er sowieso keinen Bock hat dann hat man schon einen leichte "Krawatte".


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Man @ch3ck3r 

das hört sich ja überhaupt nicht gut an.

Warst Du auch schon mal auf dem Schiff???

Grüssle CD


----------



## ch3ck3r (26. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin!
Nein und unter diesem Kapitän auch das letzte Mal.
Fangtechnisch war es ja nicht schlecht....aber halt kein Service wie man ihn gewohnt ist von anderen Schiffen.
Auch das ewige Schlechtmachen der anderen Schiffe durch den Kapitän war nicht die feine englische Art.

Eigentlich waren wir ja auf die alte Bodil gebucht, den Rest kann man auf der Internetseite ja nachvollziehen. Teilweise zumindest. #c

Was da wie alles gelaufen oder vielmehr nicht gelaufen ist, sprechen wir die Tage mal am Telefon drüber. 
Sonst kommt hier noch der Verdacht auf ich würd ne Kampange gegen die Fio anzetteln. Ich fahr einfach nicht mehr mit dem Kahn und dann ist gut für mich.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Krasse Sache!
Wie habt ihr denn sonst so gefangen???


----------



## gerihecht (26. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Moin aus Hamburg
Ja der gute Ulrik hat nicht immer gute Laune.!!!!!Schade!!!
Wir haben ihn aber auch anderes erlebt wo uns beim Fieletieren mitgeholfen hat und das *kostenlos .*
Das mit der Hilfe beim Gaffen der Fische müssten die beiden Brüder( Bootsmann ist sein Bruder) noch lernen gehört eigentlich zum Service.
Die Verpflegung haben wir uns mitgenommen.
Der neue Kutter sieht mir bei schlechten Wetter ohne dem Vorbau der alten Bodil nicht so einladend aus.
Ulrik hat ja bei der Übernahme der alten Bodil von Per viele Koordinaten und Wracks mit bekommen also wird er wohl Fisch finden aber für Per erstmal eine Konkurrenz sein.
                                           Gruß Gerd.#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

...dein letzter Satz ist genau das was Per an der Sache so ungemein stört...
...dieses Wissen ist in dem Business der Schlüssel zum Erfolg...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Und für diese Laune soll man noch bezahlen.#q#q

Man kann nur hoffen das der sich noch ändert oder der Markt dieses Problem löst.#d

Unglaublich. Ich habe keine Lust auf solche Fahrten zumal man total anderes gewohnt ist. zB. Peer


----------



## Livio (26. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn sonst so gefangen???


 
Mahlzeit,

Fisch hatten wir, hauptsächlich Leng(70%) + Dorsch(30%). Arne hatte noch einen schönen Knurrhan, die Lengs gingen hauptsächlich auf chrom/silber Pilker. (Von denen wir an den Wracks auch ordentlich versenkt hatten...)

Was noch zu erwähnen ist das es kaum Eis zum kühlen gab, gegen Mittag war das Eis alle. Gott sei Dank war es nicht sehr warm, man merkte jedoch schon am Morgen beim Filetieren zu Hause das die Kühlung fehlte. Meine ersten selbst filetierten Fische sahen schon ein wenig zerrupft aus |rolleyes, aber Übung macht den Meister.

Am 13./14. Oktober kann ich leider nicht, bin aber noch so richtig heiß auf eine Tour, egal ob ein oder zwei Tage.


----------



## Livio (26. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Der neue Kutter sieht mir bei schlechten Wetter ohne dem Vorbau der alten Bodil nicht so einladend aus.


 
Hallo Gerd,
da hast Du recht, geschütze Sitzmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Sitzen kann man nur in der Mitte des Schiffes, allerdings ist man dem Wetter da schutzlos ausgeliefert was vor allem bei Regen seeeehr unangenehm sein kann.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Euch trotzdem ein dickes Petri


----------



## gerihecht (26. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo Thomas.
Ein dickes Petri zu den Fängen.
                                 Gruß Gerd #h


----------



## ch3ck3r (27. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Tach auch!
Nur zur Info:
Ulrik ist nicht gefahren sondern der Skipper der Fio aus Hirthals.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (28. September 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

So Jungs für mich sind dieses Jahr alle Termine fürs Gelbe Riff
gelaufen.

Soll wohl nicht sein das ich dieses Jahr da nochmal meine Rute
einsetzen kann.

Kein Fahrt zum Gelben Riff gemacht ist wie#q#q:c

Werde wohl mal Eintagstouren mit meinem Boot nach Fehmarn
machen müssen.

Brauche die SEELUFT und den Wind in meinen Haaren.

Angeln Angeln wer will schon Angeln.


Ich#:

CD


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo Fischers,das Jahr neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu und einige Planungen laufen schon, habe ich gehört.

Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Fahrten zum Riff aus, gibt es da schon was genaueres ???? #g
Grüssle CD


----------



## gerihecht (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 06.09. - 07.09.10 MS Bodil - Gelbes Riff - Leng und Dorschtour*

Hallo Klaus
Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr kann ja nur besser werden.
Stefan hat wohl 2 Touren geplant eine Steinbeißer Tour  und eine Wracktour im September.
Er hatte einen Beitrag mit den voraussichtlichen Terminen unter Steinbeißer und andere Touren Ms Bodil 2011 geschrieben.
Wünsche Dir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
                                    Gruß Gerd.


----------

